# Verzweifelte Suche nach einem PWM Lüfter der im Idle abschalten kann (0RPM)



## sacharja (6. April 2012)

*Verzweifelte Suche nach einem PWM Lüfter der im Idle abschalten kann (0RPM)*

Hallo,

ich habe einen Passiv-PC. Nur im Netzteil habe ich einen Lüfter als Backup, der aber immer stillsteht. Jetzt möchte ich mir eine neue CPU kaufen und überlege mir statt einer 45W Version zu einer 65W TDP Version zu greifen. Hierfür brauche ich aber CPU-Lüfter als Backup, für heiße Tage. Der sollte aber im normalen Windows Betrieb stillstehen. Mein Mainboard (MSI 870A-G54) unterstützt das, da kann man die Minimum Drehzahl mit 0% einstellen und das funktioniert auch lt. Aussagen im MSI Forum mit einem Scythe Shuriken. Der ist aber nur 80mm und den gibt es nur zusammen mit dem Kühler.

Ich suche einen 120mm PWM Lüfter, der dieses Abschalten im Idle unterstützt. Kann hier jemand einen empfehlen? Ich habe es schon mit einem Alpenföhn WingBoost und einem BeQuiet ShadowWings getestet, die unterstützen das definitiv nicht und laufen mit 500 bzw. 474 RPM Minimum. Zum Stillstand kann man die nicht bringen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ryle (6. April 2012)

*AW: Verzweifelte Suche nach einem PWM Lüfter der im Idle abschalten kann (0RPM)*

Die beiden Fans mal an die System-Fan Anschlüsse stecken, da diese ohne PWM sondern nur mit Spannungsregulierung arbeiten. Aber auch die wird man auf keinem Board komplett ausschalten können. Du hast da eben zwei relativ gute Lüfter die auch bei geringer Spannung starten und arbeiten.

Wenn das nichts hilft wäre es nicht schlecht wenn du die Spannung an einem der System-Fan Anschlüsse misst wenn er auf der niedrigsten Stufe steht und dann eben einen Lüfter mit möglichst "schlechter" also hoher Startspannung kaufst. Wenn du knapp 2V unter der Startspannung bist dürfte er auch im Betrieb aufhören zu drehen. Dazu musst du übrigens keinen PWM Lüfter kaufen, ein stinknormaler reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. April 2012)

*AW: Verzweifelte Suche nach einem PWM Lüfter der im Idle abschalten kann (0RPM)*

Ich habs grad mal mit meinen Silent Wings auf dem Dark Rock getestet, die lassen sich via Speedfan abschalten 

Probiers doch mal aus, vielleicht funktionierts auch bei deinen wenn du Speedfan benutzt.

Hier mal ein Tutorial.


----------



## sacharja (7. April 2012)

@*superseijayin*
System-Fan kann ich leider nicht nehmen, die erlauben keine automatische Steuerung und laufen dann nur konstant mit dem niedrigsten Wert auf 50% (und gehen trotzdem an). Glaube auch nicht, dass es an der Startspannung liegt, die beiden Lüfter brauchen über 5V, das ist denke ich bei den Meisten so ( 120 mm Fan Roundup, Part 2: 1350 RPM or Higher Rotation Speed. Page 16 - X-bit labs ). 

EDIT: Gerade auf http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ksilentpro-plps-der-schwarze-schneesturm.html gelesen, Interessant das Bild: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...5083-picture510058-technsiche-raffinessen.jpg Punkt 7: "PWM: hierbei wird der Lüfter konstant mit 12V betrieben und über das PWM-Signal im Bereich von 0 - 100% geregelt." Der Lüfter läuft also immer mit 12V und er sollte abschalten, wenn er PWM mit 0% erhält. Nur machen das anscheinend viele nicht :/

@*Apfelkuchen*
Danke für die Info, aber die Steuerung über das BIOS wäre mir lieber, statt immer Speedfan nebenher laufen zu lassen. Die Lüftersteuerung im MSI ist eigentlich ganz gut.

Kennt denn niemand einen Lüfter, der im Normalbetrieb steht und erst aktiv wird wenn ein Temperaturschwellwert überschritten ist? Laut einem anderen Forum kann das wohl der Scythe Shuriken. Des ist aber nur 80mm und den gibt es auch nur zusammen mit dem Kühler.

Habe mich jetzt mal in die Spec eingelesen: http://www.formfactors.org/developer\specs\4_Wire_PWM_Spec.pdf S.16 Es gibt genau 3 PWM Betriebsmodi:


Type A Operation, Minimum RPM, Stay on at Minimum RPM
Type B Operation, Stay On at Minimum RPM, Off at 0% RPM
Type C, Operation below Minimum RPM, Min, RPM = Starting RPM
Leider sind 99%!!! aller Lüfter Type A. Den Einzigen Type B den ich auf Caseking gefunden habe ist eine spezielle Version des Scythe Slipstreams: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12LM-P - PWM Fan "Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12LM-P".


Kein Top Lüfter, aber günstig und es scheint vor allen Dingen wirklich der Einzigste zu sein mit Drehzahl: 0 - 1.300 U/Min.


----------



## Abductee (7. April 2012)

*AW: Verzweifelte Suche nach einem PWM Lüfter der im Idle abschalten kann (0RPM)*

der originale xigmatek lüfter von meinem xigmatek gaia schaltet sich unter 500-600rpm ab.
(im PWM Betrieb)


----------



## Superwip (7. April 2012)

*AW: Verzweifelte Suche nach einem PWM Lüfter der im Idle abschalten kann (0RPM)*



> Wenn das nichts hilft wäre es nicht schlecht wenn du die Spannung an einem der System-Fan Anschlüsse misst wenn er auf der niedrigsten Stufe steht und dann eben einen Lüfter mit möglichst "schlechter" also hoher Startspannung kaufst. Wenn du knapp 2V unter der Startspannung bist dürfte er auch im Betrieb aufhören zu drehen. Dazu musst du übrigens keinen PWM Lüfter kaufen, ein stinknormaler reicht vollkommen.


 
Davon würde ich abraten! Ein blockierter Gleichstrommotor stellt praktisch einen Kurzschluss dar... die Lüfter sind definitiv nicht dafür gebaut; möglicherweise könnte der Motor des Lüfters überhitzen.


----------



## sacharja (8. April 2012)

*AW: Verzweifelte Suche nach einem PWM Lüfter der im Idle abschalten kann (0RPM)*



Abductee schrieb:


> der originale xigmatek lüfter von meinem xigmatek gaia schaltet sich unter 500-600rpm ab.
> (im PWM Betrieb)


Danke für die Info, habe mir jetzt aber schon 2 Slipstreams bestellt. Aber von den Kühlern mit mitgelieferten Lüfter scheint es tatsächlich mehr zu geben die bei 0% abschalten. Liste:
- Scythe Shuriken (80mm)
- Xigmatek Gaia (120mm)
- Scythe Mugen (120mm)?


----------



## Ahab (8. April 2012)

*AW: Verzweifelte Suche nach einem PWM Lüfter der im Idle abschalten kann (0RPM)*



Reicht es denn nicht, wenn das Board es unterstützt? Das muss und soll doch den Lüfter letztlich abschalten und wenn das nicht geht, dann gehts halt nicht. 

Wenn es aber geht, dann sollte doch jeder x-beliebige Lüfter gehen?


----------



## sacharja (8. April 2012)

*AW: Verzweifelte Suche nach einem PWM Lüfter der im Idle abschalten kann (0RPM)*

@Ahab
Nein, wie oben beschrieben laufen die immer mit 12V über PWM. Wenn dich das Thema interessiert wie geschrieben oben die PWM Spec lesen. Da ist alles genau beschrieben.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. April 2012)

*AW: Verzweifelte Suche nach einem PWM Lüfter der im Idle abschalten kann (0RPM)*

Wenn du so verzweifelt bist, wirst du es doch wohl überleben, nach dem anschalten einmal mit Speedfan die Lüfter auszuschalten, oder? 

Da kannst du bestimmt auch ein paar Kurven setzen, umd dann bei bestimmten Temperaturen die Lüfter anlaufen zu lassen.
Und Speedfan verbraucht nun wirklich keine Resourcen, das merkt man selbst beim benchen kaum.


----------



## Abductee (8. April 2012)

*AW: Verzweifelte Suche nach einem PWM Lüfter der im Idle abschalten kann (0RPM)*

grundsätzlich wär es auch kein problem einen 120er mit ~500rpm laufen zu lassen, den hört man garantiert nicht.


----------



## sacharja (8. April 2012)

*AW: Verzweifelte Suche nach einem PWM Lüfter der im Idle abschalten kann (0RPM)*

Mir geht es weniger um die Lautstärke. Der Alpenföhn WingBoost ist mit 500RPM wirklich nicht zu hören. Aber ich habe keinen einzigen Lüfter im PC (nur im Netzteil einen als Backup), kein Staub, kein Lärm, kein Stromverbrauch, kein Verschleiß.

Habe jetzt 2 von diesen Slipstreams geholt und werde die am Dienstag testen. Wenn sie ausgehen ist alles gut, dann brauche ich sie nur wenn ich meine CPU mal an einem Stück für längere Zeit für 100% ausnutze. Außerdem muss ich dann nicht mehr undervolten und kann vlt auch eine 65W CPU nachrüsten. Die 45W Athlon X4 615E wird zwar im Windowsbetrieb mit dem Ninja 2 ohne Lüfter nur 40°, aber nach mehrere Stunden Belastung im Sommer können dann auch 65° erreicht werden, wenn nicht undervoltet.


----------



## mcmarky (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Verzweifelte Suche nach einem PWM Lüfter der im Idle abschalten kann (0RPM)*

Mit den Noctua NF-F12 PWM Lüftern klappt der komplette Stillstand bei 0% PWM, wenn sie direkt an der MSI GTX 1080 angeschlossen werden.


----------

